

Semantic tagging and archiving of your Twitter links - petezob
http://www.zobmark.com

======
carbonaro
Neat another project using node.js ! You should be mentionned on 'Companies
using node':
[https://github.com/ry/node/wiki/Projects,-Applications,-and-...](https://github.com/ry/node/wiki/Projects,-Applications,-and-
Companies-Using-Node)

------
petezob
You can see a short video presenting the service here:
<http://vimeo.com/19137140>

~~~
hiro23
Very interesting, how does the semantic tagging works ? It seems pretty
effective... How will you scale ?

~~~
petezob
To answer your first question: We crawl the link, and apply a proprietary
semantic algo which uses a statistical method - we trained our algo on a
preset universe of web pages to get the relevant correlation matrices

About scaling: We used node.js (server side javascript language), which is
very useful for this type of process.

~~~
hiro23
Thanks for your answer

------
ddbk
Nice work! It's really impresive how fast you detect bookmarks and achieve
relevant semantic tagging.

------
haroldthecrow
Can you please clarify how I can get my links archived on zobmark ?

~~~
petezob
Just tweet your link as you would normaly, but use the #zob hashtag anywhere
in your tweet. You will find your link in your zobmark account
(<http://zobmark.com/twitter_username>)

